# Formato de texto



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola!

Perdonen mi tremenda ignorancia, pero hasta ahora no puedo dar formato a mis posts de la forma que quiero. Por ejemplo, he visto que muchos ponen links a páginas, pero en vez de que, digamos, aparezca www.wordreference.com , aparece un texto, digamos diccionario multilingüe que, por así decirlo, "oculta" al link. ¿Cómo hacen eso?

Además, he visto que muchos pueden tachar ciertas palabras (por ejemplo, al corregir un post de otro). ¿Cómo?

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas. ¡Adiós!


----------



## Mita

¡Hola Jorge!

Para "ponerle nombre al link"  sólo tienes que escribir la(s) palabra(s) que quieres que diga el link, después la(s) seleccionas y haces clic en el ícono donde sale un planeta. Ahí pones la dirección correspondiente. Como en tu ejemplo: diccionario multilingüe 

Para tachar tienes que poner [ s] y [ /s] (sin espacios) antes y después de lo que quieras tachar. Por ejemplo: qué tal, Jorge 

Ojalá que se entienda... 

¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Jorge,

Hemos discutido esto en otros hilos de este mismo foro.

Por el momento, mira aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/misc.php?do=bbcode

Para tachar texto,  hazlo así, pero con [] en lugar de {}.

{s}tontenría tachada{/s}  da este resultado:  
tontenría tachada

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Rayines

*Bueno, llegué tarde, porque ya te lo explicaron Cuchuflete y Mita, pero por las dudas, igual te mando lo mío también:*

*Hola, Jorge, mirá, hacés así:*
*1) escribís acá lo que querés poner -digamos- como título para tu enlace, por ejemplo: "los esquimales".*
*2) Pintás, o sea seleccionás donde escribiste "los esquimales".*
*3) Lo mantenés seleccionado y cliqueás arriba donde hay dos eslabones (al apoyar el mouse dice "insert link). *
*4) Pegás en la ventanita que te asoma, el link de la página a la que querés remitir (que ya copiaste previamente). Tené cuidado de que no quede escrito dos veces "http".*
*5) Aceptá, y ya está.*
*6) Vas a "Preview Post" y allí podés hacer la prueba de si te salió bien.* 

*Creo que ésto me lo enseñó Phryne.  *


----------



## cuchuflete

Hay otra manera de poner un enlace:

Escribes el título que quieres dar al enlace, por ejemplo

Moderador de foro.

Con [] en vez de {},

{url=http://www.educared.org.ar/tamtam/images/monalisaduck.jpg} 
Moderador de foro.{/url}

Y, sale así:

Moderador de foro​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Muy intersante!

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!

Ahora déjenme probar un poco:

Diccionario multilingüe

_Acá podrás tradusir traducir palabras a diferentes idiomas._


----------



## cuchuflete

Casi experto Jorge...


			
				jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> ¡Muy intersante! *interesante!*
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!
> 
> Ahora déjenme probar un poco:
> 
> Diccionario multilingüe
> 
> _Acá podrás tradusir traducir palabras a diferentes idiomas._


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Pero Cuchu, ¿no es obvio que hice ese error a propósito? Es evidente que yo quería que tú también practicaras tus habilidades "tachadísticas".
¿Cómo puedes esperar de mí semejante error? 

_(¿Sonó eso creíble?) _


----------



## cuchuflete

¿Qué te voy a decir?  

 Totalmente  creíble


----------

